

Firefox OS challenges the closed mobile ecosystems - dagingaa
http://comoyo.github.com/blog/2012/12/18/Firefox-OS-challenges-the-closed-mobile-ecosystems/

======
return0
I wish they would implement an (open, as in, non-corporate) social network and
single-sign-on system on top of that. It would be a killer combination, making
a firefox tablet more easily marketable.

~~~
dagingaa
Persona perhaps? <https://login.persona.org/>

~~~
return0
Is it a part of firefoxOS? It could be a great way to push browserID adoption.

~~~
callahad
Yep! As I understand it, FxOS will ship with a native implementation the
Persona APIs. However, I don't believe the devices require any sort of
attached identity until you try to make your first purchase in the
Marketplace, so it's not like the unboxing experience will be used to
bootstrap Persona.

------
RexRollman
To me, the problem isn't with the OS, it is with the hardware. Android
phone/tablet manufacturers had the chance to create a truely open ecosystem
but instead they have opted to copy the Apple method of locking down
everything.

~~~
return0
With google controlling the app store, it wasn't like they had much of a
choice.

~~~
holgerhus
well, in Firefox the access to apps on Firefox OS will be open. Still vendors
need to implement some integrated system to do it, but any method to constrain
the access would not fly with the consumers. At least vendors have the choice,
which means consumers have a choice.

~~~
DeepDuh
"wouldn't fly with the consumers"

what do you base this on? Current mobile market certainly doesn't support your
thesis.

~~~
holgerhus
consumers are interested in the best value/experience they expect from
purchasing a device. I believe that the open web will provide an environment
which will result in a better user experience over time and hence will enable
richer experiences.

------
islon
Is firefox OS more open than android? Why?

~~~
thefreeman
The fact that it runs entirely on web technologies is what they are saying
makes it more open. Though I am not sure I fully agree with this because they
are using special javascript api's implemented in the OS to access the
hardware. Unless Android and iOS devices adopt these javascript API's, you are
still in the same boat as developing for any other app eco system.

~~~
kibwen
AFAICT the special Javascript APIs are implemented in Gecko itself and aren't
specific to the OS. As in, if you're using Firefox right now, those same APIs
exist in your browser regardless of your platform, though they may be dormant
if your hardware doesn't have e.g. hardware support for vibration.

Beyond that, Mozilla's also submitting all of these new APIs for
standardization, so that any app you build that uses them could potentially
function in all browsers.

~~~
thefreeman
That's true, I forgot you could can run their app environment, aka firefox, on
Android. Still won't help iOS though.

I understand they are submitting them for standardization, but do you really
think Apple is going to implement a standard which competes with their app
store?

~~~
callahad
Well, Mobile Safari uses Webkit, which both Apple and Google are working on
(amongst others), and both have been pretty darn good about supporting web
standards. Hell, Microsoft's gotten the religion, too.

If the APIs are useful, and make it through the W3C, then I'd be surprised if
they didn't show up in Webkit, and thus on iOS _and_ Android. The Vibration
API made it in, after all: <https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72010>

------
greggman
If it's 100% open what are they doing to prevent fragmentation?

Also what has been done to make sure they can update any handset running
Firefox OS independent of the manufactures and service providers?

~~~
OlavHN
If you refer to fragmentation as manufacturers slowing down upgrades because
they are "differentiating" their Android devices then I believe the web
ecosystem already has some experience there dealing with different browsers :)

I believe an alternative mobile ecosystem not centrally controlled like iOS
and Android, but rather with a standardised core and fragmentation /
innovation on top is a very exciting model. It's working great for the web,
why is mobile fundamentally any different? It beats having to program every
application three times from scratch to reach a full market.

~~~
stcredzero
_> It beats having to program every application three times from scratch to
reach a full market._

How are you going to counteract the interests of Apple/Google and other
established players, who are going to hold onto their turf with all the power
the network effect will give them?

~~~
kibwen
Apple's and Google's (and Microsoft's) platforms already contain web browsers.
The "web platform" already exists on every relevant device sold on the planet.
The only variable is to what degree each browser implements web standards.

The biggest missing piece of the puzzle is a webapp store that enables
distribution, promotion, and monetization. And you don't even need a native
app for this, as the "webapp store" could just as easily be a web page,
thereby surpassing e.g. Apple's and Google's 30% cut (what are they going to
do, block the web page?).

It's a long shot, but if Mozilla can pull it off it would be a huge leap for
openness and consumer choice.

~~~
tres_bien
> thereby surpassing e.g. Apple's and Google's 30% cut

I think you meant 'bypassing'.

~~~
kibwen
I did! I heartily depreciate your diligence.

------
fmax30
While I do hope success for firefox OS a true Open source OS, I can't help but
wonder what is the site using for hosting such a nice dynamic blog on github ?

~~~
statenjason
Looking at the source[1] of the blog. It appears to be built with Jekyll[2].

[1]: <https://github.com/comoyo/comoyo.github.com>

[2]: <http://jekyllrb.com/>

~~~
dagingaa
I can confirm this. We built the little bits ourselves without using something
like <http://jekyllbootstrap.com/>. I kind of regret that now as
JekyllBootstrap is more mature.

All in all we are very happy with Jekyll (and looking forward to development
picking up on it now).

